# Me, you ... us.



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

iv been a member for one year today







needs a post that dunnit... im a ssf second year now







That was my post.....
























was gonna do a very small give-away, say ten 9.5mm steel, ten 8mm steel and some off cut thera gold (prolly only get to make band ties from it).. first to request gets. UK only sorry..............







......and a quick


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey Sugar, if you post yourself you will finaly win something! LoL
Philly


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Awesome Congrats!!!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

thanky gents.... i claim the give a way for my self







... Philly you genius you !


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Way to go N. S. R. !!!


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

Congratulations on the win.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

I totally rock !!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Congrat's Rob; and by the way, I wanted you to know I invented a new shade of purple, it smells really nice, and I decided to name it after you.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Congratulations Rob -- you are a pillar of the community. (I don't care what _anyone _says.)


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Congrats to you on the win!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

lol ... I totally won this an every thing.... my skill was so great, that no one even came near my . . . . . WIN OF TOTAL EPICNESS !


----------

